

Evernote acquires iPad app Penultimate - drx
http://blog.cocoabox.com/post/22586850869/the-future-is-bright

======
dkokelley
I've always loved Evernote IN THEORY. It makes sense to organize your notes
through technology, to attach an 'external brain', if you will. Still, I've
never been able to really use Evernote the way they intend. I'll throw up a
few notes, only to drift away, leaving the notes alone. There's no
organization that I've been able to achieve with the platform. Maybe it's just
a threshold of initial effort that I haven't crossed, or maybe I just don't
take enough notes.

Still, I'm glad for this purchase. I think it shows that Evernote understands
their base and has a strategy in mind to improve their offerings. Maybe I'll
start using Evernote more now.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I didn't get Evernote for the longest time but then it made way more sense to
me when I bought a tiny double sided scanner and started scanning and
shredding all my paper, bills, documents. Then I started forwarding all emails
with attachments to my Evernote account. Then I started sharing my folders
with my wife and using the mobile app. Now it's the central hub for all my
information. Since it's all OCR'd I find anything instantly. Of course I had
to upgrade to the paid version but at 1GB of NEW storage per month it's a
pretty good deal.

The one feature I miss from MS OneNote is the ability to have audio synced to
the text of a note which is fricken awesome for taking meeting minutes.

~~~
ams6110
Wow I wonder how many are this organized/anal about tracking stuff. My bills
sit in a pile on the table until the first of the month, I pay them, and throw
them in a box, never to be seen again.

What value is there in scanning your electric bill and archiving it digitally?
When have you EVER needed to refer to something like that after it's been
paid. For me, never.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I found it surprisingly satisfying to get rid of paper completely. As a self-
employed person, I need to keep most receipts including house expenses (for my
home office). It's a lot easier to just scan everything as it comes in as
opposed to thinking about whether it's worth saving, putting it in a box or
file folder, then sometime later think about whether or not it's time to
dispose of it. And you never know, maybe some day my grandchildren will be
amazed to learn how cheap it was for grandpa to heat his house back in the
early 21st century.

------
k-mcgrady
Good purchase for Evernote. Integrating Evernote into Penultimate would make
me use it a lot more and Evernote's OCR/search will hopefully be added to it.

------
idan
Sigh.

Considering how much I love and use penultimate (Every. Single. Day), I'm hope
that _this time_ acquisition won't result in a product getting a dose of its
acquiring company spang in the middle of the interface, the simplicity,
whatever.

Congrats to the cocoabox team, though—if anyone deserves it, they do.

~~~
pchristensen
Based on Skitch, I'd say the only changes will be to a) make it free and b)
add options to make it easier to send content to Evernote.

Evernote is the one acquirer who I do not fear as a user.

~~~
jamesgeck0
Readable also got a lot of improvements when it turned into Evernote Clearly.

------
augmentech
I've been waiting for this sort of acquisition from Evernote. As an avid
Evernote user, this is a feature that has been sorely lacking, especially for
the tablet note taking format. Love it!

------
murrayb
Nice to see that Penultimate is going to come to "other devices", I'm assuming
that will include Android.

I moved all my bookmarks to Evernote after the new owners broke^wenhanced
delicio.us and haven't regretted it once.

All I need now is a native Linux client for Evernote...

------
samstave
This is going to sound strange at first, but hear me out:

Facebook, if it wanted to be really disruptive, should buy evernote.

The reason is that FB only offer superficial utility - the social utility
layer of being able to track your friends lives and comment on them will
atrophy over the next ten years.

FB will need a way to really bring together the daily activities, information,
interests etc of its userbase and make it matter on a wholly individual level.

It seems that what FB does is interesting to its users on an individual level,
but it is not. Without any friends at all on FB, the platform is useless.

There are two directions that FB can go to solidify longvity; make the
platform useful to an individual even with zero contacts/friends and to make
the platform a utility that ca be used by a group of people. Think, the
ability to create a company/group effort, with tools in the FB platform that
the team can use to manage those activities.

(There was a company called Huddle which was doing this - they seem to have
good traction, though zero marketing/hype as I haven't heard anything about
them in a long time, though they seem to be alive and well)

Evernote would allow FB to build on the actual actions of their users from a
data-mining perspective.

~~~
awakeasleep
As a man wholly dependent on Evernote, I hope to God they aren't bought by
Facebook. I shudder to think how much insight that'd give them on my life.

~~~
k-mcgrady
From everything I've read about Evernote and the CEO I think it would be very
difficult to get him to sell. Facebook can obviously offer a lot of money
(money that most people wouldn't say no to) but I think Evernote is in it for
the long haul.

------
aristus
Congrats, Ben!!

